# 1987 MR2 with only 3,057.3 miles on it!



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I didn't know where else to post this for my fellow road racing buddies to see, but check this out. This is crazy. The car is on e-bay with only 3,057.3 miles on it. Owned by a 64 year old who ran out of room in his garage. I guess if he purchased it in 1987, he would have been 46 years old? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Toyota-MR2-T-TOP-JT2AW15J7HO119209_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ15289QQitemZ4581443206QQrdZ1


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

You should get it! My first car out of college in 1995 that was a mint 1985 MR2. It had less than 10,000 miles on it. The dude I got it from was the original owner and only drove it sometimes during the summer (as you can tell by the low miles).

Unfortunately, I was driving through UMich campus one night and some chick driving a van while wrapped in a bedsheet ran a ride light and tore the front end off of it.

I loved that car!

-Rich


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Uh, I dunno about that $25k asking price, tho. I paid $4500 for mine when I got it.


----------

